# What to shave to lay frame mk4 gti and rear bag setups



## Gtimatt05 (Oct 18, 2011)

I installed my airlift setup from bagriders a couple of months ago and I already notched the drivers side and I still am a few inches from laying frame what else can I do? Also I'm not happy with the rear sleeves that came with the kit they ride horrible and can't ride low at all. I also had to shave the control arms for them not to rub. I'm looking to get the double bellow rear bags but didn't know if they would work plz help thanks guys and here's some pics of my setup


----------



## Gtimatt05 (Oct 18, 2011)

I meant I notched the passenger side


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

IDF Rear Bag Brackets & SS-5 Bags for your rear set-up and you'll be mint:thumbup:

I assume your sway bar is removed? If not, that'll hold you up. 

There's a thin pinch weld inside the wheel wells that you can heat up with a heat gun and bang flat. that'll give you another 1/2 inch or so if your wheels are making contact there.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Pics of how the rear bags sit right now?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Front control arms are probably hitting your subframe. Also make sure your fronts are completely seated in the spindle.

There's a good amount of things you can do to get much lower.


----------



## Gtimatt05 (Oct 18, 2011)

to run the ss-5 rear bags do they sit in the rear control arms without rubbing they look bigger than the sleeves and the sleeves rub as it is


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

If I could go back, I would do firestones in the rear.


----------



## Gtimatt05 (Oct 18, 2011)

really my tampered sleeve bag doesnt ride good and the firestones do look skinnier so they would not rub control arm would the brackets be the same


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Gtimatt05 said:


> to run the ss-5 rear bags do they sit in the rear control arms without rubbing they look bigger than the sleeves and the sleeves rub as it is


The IDF Brackets allow you to pull the bag away from the spring perch in the beam. I heated up the beam with a heat gun and blow torch and hammered out some extra clearance though. nothing serious.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

On the left is my original set up, SS-5 with D-Cups. 

on the right is the same SS-5 with IDF brackets. Its not easy to tell, but you can see a difference between the distance from the bag, to the rear beam towards the caliper. It's greater.


----------



## Gtimatt05 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks where did u buy the idf plates from


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Gtimatt05 said:


> Thanks where did u buy the idf plates from


Give Andrew @ Open Road Tuning a call. They should have some in stock.

1 877-404-4264

You're welcome to let him know I sent you.


----------



## Gtimatt05 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks or the help guy I appreciate it👍


----------



## Gtimatt05 (Oct 18, 2011)

Any modifications done to install the idf brackets


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

Straight bolt it. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

To get the front lower you can trim the subframe to prevent the control arms from hitting but i suggest doing the TT/R32 spindle and control arm swap or idf control arms.


----------



## Gtimatt05 (Oct 18, 2011)

I heard to get the tt control arms I'm gonna go with that thanks for the help guys


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

The idf brackets come with all necessary instructions to install. 
she trimming required, and opening one hole up a bit more. That's about it.


----------

